# My Knit Westie Puppy



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

My Westie Puppy was inspired by my sisters dog, Duffy, a beautiful, playful Westie. Ive never seen a knit Westie puppy anywhere, so I thought Id take on the challenge of capturing Duffy in yarn.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

That is just gorgeous - perfect yarn for Duffy's look-alike.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

So cute everyone just got to love it.


----------



## dizzydinah (Oct 17, 2012)

So cute is it your own pattern is so do you sell it? Just love it x


----------



## dizzydinah (Oct 17, 2012)

Dopey me just seen your links to your patterns and I'm let loose with knitting needles lol


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh wow he's beautiful


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Now that's what I call cute.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Oooooh - he's perfect!


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Such a sweet wee westie. What am amazing job you did getting your vision into wool.


----------



## mamabett (Nov 28, 2012)

Beautiful, I just lost my puppy. Actually I have lost three little dogs the past year. Maybe I should just make me one of these and let it sleep with me.


----------



## Persian Cat (Apr 9, 2012)

How gorgeous is this ! Very well done I have never seen a knitted dog this perfect before cant stop looking at it ! !


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I love your westie,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely adorable. My granddaughter would love him.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I so appreciate you thinking he looks real. I wanted so much to do Duffy justice with my design. Thanks so much!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

That is one cute puppy, you did a great job designing the pattern.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

He's so cute


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

He is so cute. Well done on designing the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Amazing work!!! Your beautiful Westie Puppy looks so life-like!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Gorgeous, I want one. Clever clever you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

He is so cute, such nice work :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

He is so cute!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Another stunning creation, he looks fabulous, well done.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Puppy is just darling! Great job - looks like a Westie, too.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

He does look real! Very cute, you did such a great job on his face, I just love him!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Whoa! beautiful Westie puppy. Alan Dart does have one but I think designed in faux fur it certainly takes on a life like appearance. How big is your puppy?


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Sweet little puppy .


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Persian Cat said:


> How gorgeous is this ! Very well done I have never seen a knitted dog this perfect before cant stop looking at it ! !


Ditto!


----------



## samson402 (Dec 3, 2011)

He's gorgeous, you did a fantastic job. I would love to make him too. Would you mind sharing the pattern?


----------



## maried (Jan 22, 2011)

He looks so real. Hard to believe he's not!


----------



## bonnybluebellrona (Jan 12, 2013)

Have just downloaded the pattern, can't wait to get started. he is so adorable, you've done a terrific job - well done!!!


----------



## samson402 (Dec 3, 2011)

Where can I find the pattern?


----------



## maried (Jan 22, 2011)

You can find it at Craftsy - it's $5. I did not make it, by the way. It's just so darn cute. Looks so real I want to give it a treat!


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

So cute and so sweet. Looks almost real.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

Rainebo said:
 

> My Westie Puppy was inspired by my sisters dog, Duffy, a beautiful, playful Westie. Ive never seen a knit Westie puppy anywhere, so I thought Id take on the challenge of capturing Duffy in yarn.


Looks like my Emma, I might have this pattern, just love it well done its beautiful and captured the looks so well


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

What a beautiful little tyke. Just want to cuddle him!


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

So cute! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Purrrrfect.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

too cute!! nice job!!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

I love him !!!! He is just waiting for a cuddle. You are a clever girl to design him. The expression on his face is just right !! Springchicken66


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

bonnybluebellrona said:


> Have just downloaded the pattern, can't wait to get started. he is so adorable, you've done a terrific job - well done!!!


Where on craftsy is the pattern. Is it gypsycreams?
Thank you
Judy


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Whoa! beautiful Westie puppy. Alan Dart does have one but I think designed in faux fur it certainly takes on a life like appearance. How big is your puppy?


Thanks, Pat. Someone else just told me about the Alan Dart pattern. I wasn't aware of it, since I hadn't seen it. My puppy sits about 13" without the ears.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

samson402 said:


> He's gorgeous, you did a fantastic job. I would love to make him too. Would you mind sharing the pattern?


Thank you so much! You could find my pattern at either of the sites at the bottom of my post.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

bonnybluebellrona said:


> Have just downloaded the pattern, can't wait to get started. he is so adorable, you've done a terrific job - well done!!!


Oh, thank you so much for purchasing my pattern. Have fun! Please post a pic when you make him. I'd love to see it.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> samson402 said:
> 
> 
> > He's gorgeous, you did a fantastic job. I would love to make him too. Would you mind sharing the pattern?
> ...


Thank you. I am goiong to get that pattern. My GD will love it. Did you use fun fur to knit yours?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

NRoberts said:


> Absolutely lovely. Did you write the pattern yourself? Where did you find a pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes, I designed this pattern. You could find it at either of the sites at the bottom of my post.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What a wonderful puppy!! I love him! You did a marvelous job.


----------



## Jolek (Jan 29, 2013)

Your westie is so cute. I love it!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> Rainebo said:
> 
> 
> > samson402 said:
> ...


Thanks! I used Ice LONG eyelash yarn, since I wanted to get the look I was after. The longer lashes did the trick!


----------



## BamaAngie (Dec 29, 2012)

This. Is. Adorable! You did a fantastic job! Now I want one!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your kind words! What wonderful positive comments. I so appreciate it!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

What a beautiful animal. This pattern is outstanding and have added it to my wish list on craftsy.


----------



## eduncanofvass (Jun 24, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

It's fabulous - I love it.


----------



## bluey (Apr 19, 2012)

He's so adorably cute.


----------



## bluey (Apr 19, 2012)

He's so adorably cute.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice work! Your puppy is so cute.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Love it, great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

just adorable, my friend has a westie, she would love this


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

wow he is adorable!!!


----------



## LoannDrake (Jan 7, 2013)

Absolutely darling, even lifelike. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

he is the cutest!!!!!!!


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

He's so sweet!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

adorable Looks just like my Westie named Toby. awww


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

So cute. Well done. Great yarn.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

He has to be about the cutest puppy I have ever looked at. Best of all no barking. Great job.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

GReat job. I think someone else posted one on here that she'd knit.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

he's beautiful


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

What a wonderful job, he's so cute


----------



## Molly Heger (Feb 8, 2012)

You got the exact look for a Westie!!!!


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

puppy is perfect !!

our puppy was 16 years and 3 weeks when she went on in November 2011

my 7 year old grandgirl still talks about Snuggles...

Snuggles was a 6 and a half pound runt of the litter--a white Chinese Crested Powderpuff--this pup is close enough for Tatyana !!!

thanks....................


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> My Westie Puppy was inspired by my sisters dog, Duffy, a beautiful, playful Westie. Ive never seen a knit Westie puppy anywhere, so I thought Id take on the challenge of capturing Duffy in yarn.


Awwww So so cute. Looks so real.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

ALL OF THE ABOVE.


----------



## jenniferlouise (Aug 15, 2011)

Great job! I especially love his face and eyes. They look so realistic and adorable.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

That is really cute!


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

You certainly nailed this one! He's just darling.


----------



## bright (Mar 28, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

VERY CUTE!! What a sweet little face!


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

Duffy looks REAL~


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

So lifelike! Adorable.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolutely darling!! Can't wait to order the pattern!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

It is so cute I just love it, beautiful work


----------



## Debearly (Jan 10, 2013)

aww Adorable!!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

lovely well done


----------



## lynnie2 (Dec 13, 2011)

I love it , What a wonderful job , was it hard to make? Would you make one with brown and black and white , and sell it?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

I love love love it. Honestly, my jaw dropped when I saw it. How can I get the pattern?


Edit: I found the info in an earlier post. I was so excited to see your website that I made my post without reading through the earlier posts lol. 

I just bought the pattern.

Thank you!


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Duffy, is adorable! Very nice work.
p


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fantastic. Beautiful job. He looks real.


----------



## mollypeeps (Jan 30, 2013)

What a sweet dog.....looking at his face, it's shaped like a heart. How appropriate. Great work.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

That is absolutely GORGEOUS....My daughter would love this. I'm going to have to buy the pattern as soon as i can. Just lovely!! Could you tell me what experience level your pattern would fall under? I've done gypsy cream bears, cable hat, knit in the round. But i haven't been knitting for a super long time.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Love him, great job.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

he is so adorable...just want to give him a hug


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Your Westie is so cute. We had a Westie years ago.


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

He definitely is a westie....I love it!!!!!! I'll save my money and I'll have to get the pattern!!!!!!
I've had alot of westies...lost 2 last year,one in 2011,2012.....
Just beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

lynnie2 said:


> I love it , What a wonderful job , was it hard to make? Would you make one with brown and black and white , and sell it?


Oh, thank you! While I would love to make and sell my animals, at this time, I prefer to just design them and sell the pattern, since that's all I have time to do right now. But he would look wonderful in brown, black and white. After I figured out the design, he wasn't hard to make. I gave the pattern an intermediate rating simply because of the long eyelash yarn. It could be challenging if you never worked with it before.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> I love love love it. Honestly, my jaw dropped when I saw it. How can I get the pattern?
> 
> Edit: I found the info in an earlier post. I was so excited to see your website that I made my post without reading through the earlier posts lol.
> 
> ...


Oh, thank YOU for purchasing my pattern. Have fun making him!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Linda888 said:


> That is absolutely GORGEOUS....My daughter would love this. I'm going to have to buy the pattern as soon as i can. Just lovely!! Could you tell me what experience level your pattern would fall under? I've done gypsy cream bears, cable hat, knit in the round. But i haven't been knitting for a super long time.


Thanks so much! I gave this pattern an Intermediate rating simply because of the eyelash yarn. It could be challenging if you never used it before.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

He is adorable. So life like.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

He is one adorable little dog. He looks so real. Great job.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

He is so adorable. I love him.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Adorable, just so sweet - you did a beautiful job


----------



## elida russell (May 7, 2011)

Personally, I think that's a real dog. You're pulling our leg.


----------



## elida russell (May 7, 2011)

Personally, I think that's a real dog and you're just pulling our leg.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Adorable, just so sweet - you did a beautiful job


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

just stunnnnnning !!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

This is the best "fake" Westie I have ever seen. I am on my third real Westie, and I have two stuffed Westies. You"ve captured the Westie look perfectly!


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Rainebo - My knitting skills are between beginner and intermediate. Are the instructions written in words ? No charts for me. I would like to give this a try. But wanted to check with you before I start something to hard !!!!! Springchicken66


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Absolutely adorable. Sooooooooooooooo Cute.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

He looks great.


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

where does one find the link to your patterns?


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

I Love It!! Absolutely a Westie!! Wonderful job!!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow. Incredible. So real looking. Great job.


----------



## robngail (Mar 24, 2012)

so cute!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

springchicken66 said:


> Rainebo - My knitting skills are between beginner and intermediate. Are the instructions written in words ? No charts for me. I would like to give this a try. But wanted to check with you before I start something to hard !!!!! Springchicken66


Springchicken, you only have to know how to knit and purl, increase and decrease, cast-on, and bind-off. The whole pattern is written in words with pictures added. The reason I rated the experience level as intermediate is because working with eyelash yarn could be challenging, if you've never done it before, and I also include tips to help with that. And my email address is printed on the pattern, so you could contact me if you have any questions. I doubt that you'd have a problem with it. And I found the Ice long eyelash yarn to be the nicest eyelash yarn I have ever used. I ordered it online from Yarn Paradise at this link: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/eyelash-yarns-long-eyelash-white


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

elida russell said:


> Personally, I think that's a real dog and you're just pulling our leg.


Ha! Sorry, no leg pulling on my end! So glad he looks so real to you!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

rubyredz said:


> where does one find the link to your patterns?


Right after my Westie pictures, at the bottom of the post you will see two sites where my patterns could be found. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

MistyBabe said:


> He definitely is a westie....I love it!!!!!! I'll save my money and I'll have to get the pattern!!!!!!
> I've had alot of westies...lost 2 last year,one in 2011,2012.....
> Just beautiful!!!!!!


Thank you so much. So sorry to hear of the loss of your dear Westies. That must have been hard.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

joannav said:


> puppy is perfect !!
> 
> our puppy was 16 years and 3 weeks when she went on in November 2011
> 
> ...


Aw-w-w. So sorry to hear of the loss of Snuggles.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

maried said:


> You can find it at Craftsy - it's $5. I did not make it, by the way. It's just so darn cute. Looks so real I want to give it a treat!


Thanks, Maried!


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

You are very talented. :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

A super Westie ....nearly as good as mine ....just joking!


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

He is so gorgeous, could just take him home


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

You did a fantastic job!! Beautiful little doggie; you want to pick him up and give him a big hug!


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

He looks just like my "Lily."


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

annweb said:


> A super Westie ....nearly as good as mine ....just joking!


Wow! Your dog looks just like Duffy, my sister's dog! I didn't realize how many people had Westies...until now.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Too cute! Such a nice job and it looks like a real puppy.


----------



## tootslinda (Jan 4, 2013)

I have never did a pattern like the dog you made could I do it or not I have knitted and crochted alot. 

linda


----------



## Metuppence (Dec 30, 2012)

Isn't he lovely. Very well done!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

He looks almost real beautiful job


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh wow, just gorgeous x


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

That is soooo adorable!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Great Westie! Looks real! :thumbup:


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's fantastic. Love your work.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

tootslinda said:


> I have never did a pattern like the dog you made could I do it or not I have knitted and crochted alot.
> 
> linda


Linda, if you look at my reply to Springchicken66 on page 8 of this post, it may help you to decide.


----------



## missysmommy (Jun 30, 2012)

Absolutely adorable! You did a fantastic job! Wish I could knit a "copy" of my cockapoo - how did you get started?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

missysmommy said:


> Absolutely adorable! You did a fantastic job! Wish I could knit a "copy" of my cockapoo - how did you get started?


Thank you so much! Do you mean how did I get started designing this particular pattern? For all my patterns, first I have to visualize what I'm trying to create. If I can't visualize it, I can't create it. Then, working with plain worsted weight yarn, which I refer to as my "working yarn", it's a LOT of trial and error. I usually end up frogging numerous times, writing down everything I'm trying each time, till I get the look I'm after. I usually picture anything I create in a particular yarn. I'm NOT trained in the fiber arts. I've always just learned as I went. lol But it's fun to put something on the earth that was never there before. 
Right now, I'm working on a spaniel type puppy like my brother had once. Got him about half-way done. So why not try to create your cockapoo? Give it a go. You may surprise yourself!


----------



## UltraViolet (Jan 13, 2013)

He's gorgeous looks so real.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

He is so adorable, love him a lot. What pattern did you use?


----------



## lgg (Jan 2, 2013)

you did a fantastic job on the dog. he could sure take the place of a real one.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful job! It looks just like one.


----------



## Carlan (Aug 23, 2012)

The pup is amazing. So cute. What a treasure!


----------



## Carlan (Aug 23, 2012)

Didn't mean to post twice. Sorry.


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! it's so cute!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the link of where to get the eyelash yarn....so, now a couple of questions:

The yarn you used, am I to understand that it is sold in bundles of 8 balls for $5.99?

Last question before I decide to purchase both your pattern and the yarn....how many balls of this 'ICE' yarn is needed?


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## rainy (Apr 28, 2012)

He's incredible! And so are you! You're creation could easily be mistaken for the real thing. Do you have a pattern available to share, and what kind of yarn did you use for the fur? I just showed it to my husband explaining that it was knitted. He said " get out of here" and came over for a closer look.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Truely amazing job!You are a great designer and creator.Deep envy of mine....


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

I love him...he looks just like my brother's Westie.

Would you ever consider designing a cocker spaniel puppy/dog??


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. He is just asking for a hug. Must knit him.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Rainebo. Thank you so much. I will let you know how I do. Springchicken66


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

You did a perfect and beautiful job!! You are so creative, thank you for sharing.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, your westie puppy is so real looking. It is amazing what a beautiful and realistic job you did. Gorgeous work..you are soooo talented!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

You got that just perfect! I LOVE it! Way to go!!


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 29, 2012)

wow wow that is gorgeous


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

He's beautiful. I might have to make one as it will be the nearest I get to owning a real one!!!! My OH thinks a real dog will be a tie for us..........


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. So life like.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Awwww - I want a hug. Beautiful job.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Just fabulous and so cute - well done!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

He is gorgeous. Great job.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

You did a great job.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow! I'm blown away by all of your responses! This is amazing! Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

marianikole said:


> He is so adorable, love him a lot. What pattern did you use?


Thank you! I designed my own pattern, available at either of the sites at the bottom of my post.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Tove said:


> Thanks for the link of where to get the eyelash yarn....so, now a couple of questions:
> 
> The yarn you used, am I to understand that it is sold in bundles of 8 balls for $5.99?
> 
> Last question before I decide to purchase both your pattern and the yarn....how many balls of this 'ICE' yarn is needed?


Yes, it is sold in bundles of 8, unfortunately, but it IS inexpensive. The downside is that it comes from Turkey and therefore, the shipping costs more than the yarn. But in the end, it evens out in price. I used 12 balls. It cost me $11.98 for the yarn (because I bought 2 bundles of 8) plus $15.40 for my shipping = $27.38 total. So when you divide the total price by the # of balls, it's still rather inexpensive. I haven't been able to find it locally. And if I were able to find it locally, I doubt that the yarn would be that cheap. Yarn Paradise tries to keep the price of the yarn down because the shipping is so high.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

rainy said:


> He's incredible! And so are you! You're creation could easily be mistaken for the real thing. Do you have a pattern available to share, and what kind of yarn did you use for the fur? I just showed it to my husband explaining that it was knitted. He said " get out of here" and came over for a closer look.


Thank you so much for your kind words! My pattern is available at either of the sites at the bottom of my post. Here is where you could find the yarn I used: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/eyelash-yarns-long-eyelash-white I used 12 balls.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

caat said:


> I love him...he looks just like my brother's Westie.
> 
> Would you ever consider designing a cocker spaniel puppy/dog??


That's so funny that you should ask that! In fact, I'm in the middle of doing just that! I'm working on one that looks like the one my brother had a long time ago. Hope to have him out soon. He keeps looking at me with that face, wondering when he's going to get some ears and hind legs! :lol:


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh My Goodness, that is so cute!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Kelela (Dec 19, 2011)

what an absolutely adorable "Westie". You did a fabulous job with your design. Kelela


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh am I excited....you've already got my order, for sure!!!!!!



Rainebo said:


> caat said:
> 
> 
> > I love him...he looks just like my brother's Westie.
> ...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Tove said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link of where to get the eyelash yarn....so, now a couple of questions:
> ...


Are you saying that you used 12 balls on the one dog? I ordered a package. I checked at Hobby Lobby and they did have a long eyelash but they were 5.99 a skein, even times two skeins it is more than I paid for 8 plus postage through Yarn paradise.
I have the pattern, just need to print it off. I had to wait for ink for the printer. it just came and DH just installed the new ink. I am good to go.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> Rainebo said:
> 
> 
> > Tove said:
> ...


Westie sits about 13" tall (without the ears), so he's not tiny. He's more lifelike in size. I used about 440 yds. (stated in the pattern), which is about 12 balls. I always state the yardage on my patterns, since balls/skeins always have different amounts and you can't really go by the amount of grams, since they also all have different weights. Knowing the yardage, makes it easy to know how much to purchase. 
Thanks so much for purchasing my pattern! If you have any questions while making it, please contact me at email address at the bottom of my pattern. Have fun!!


----------



## Nanna B (Jan 26, 2013)

Woo hoo, purchased the pattern today, now to get the yarn


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

I bought the pattern and ordered the yarn. My dear friend is a breast cancer survivor and has a Westie. I know it may be difficult but I am going to make one for her. I hope it looks close, we shall see. I am sure I will have questions. Wonderful job making this.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

so so cute....


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Nanna B said:


> Woo hoo, purchased the pattern today, now to get the yarn


Oh, thank you so much! Have fun!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

rubyredz said:


> I bought the pattern and ordered the yarn. My dear friend is a breast cancer survivor and has a Westie. I know it may be difficult but I am going to make one for her. I hope it looks close, we shall see. I am sure I will have questions. Wonderful job making this.


Thank you so much! How nice of you to make that for your friend. Please contact me at the email address at the bottom of the pattern if you have any questions. I will be glad to give you guidance if you find you need it.


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, I'm just seeing this now. I haven't read further so please excuse the ignorance. I will continue to read but have to say, That is one incredible piece. I am inspired! Had to give my wow to your work, now I'll hope to find out how you did it as I catch up on some weeks of posts.


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

Just perfect!


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

I received my yarn today, fast shipping for sure


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

How adorable :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I need to order more.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am also waiting for my yarn. Had an email and it`s on the way. Springchicken66


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

on row 26, it isn't so bad once I got used to the yarn, quite a challenge though.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

rubyredz said:


> on row 26, it isn't so bad once I got used to the yarn, quite a challenge though.


Yes, this yarn can be challenging. Glad you're getting the hang of using the long eyelash. Actually, I found this eyelash to be more user friendly than some other ones I've used. Have fun with it! Just saw a lovely post of Westie recently. Boy! You ladies work so quickly! The pattern's only been out a very short time.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

I am still waiting for my yarn. Getting `antsy` Springchicken66


----------



## Buntie123 (Jan 8, 2012)

never seen such a perfect knitted doggie. You should knit a few and sleep with all of them.

I would love a westie, but not fair to have when we at work x


----------



## wira (Nov 1, 2012)

that is very beautiful lovely job done....


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yarrn arrived. Yeah. Now to get busy. Springchicken66


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

I had to order more yarn, now I have to make another for my Mom


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Buntie123 said:


> never seen such a perfect knitted doggie. You should knit a few and sleep with all of them.
> 
> I would love a westie, but not fair to have when we at work x


Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

wira said:


> that is very beautiful lovely job done....


Thanks so much!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

springchicken66 said:


> Yarrn arrived. Yeah. Now to get busy. Springchicken66


Yay!!! Have fun!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

rubyredz said:


> I had to order more yarn, now I have to make another for my Mom


Wonderful! Did you finish the first one already? Please post a pic. I'd love to see it!


----------



## MIXTYMAXTY (Oct 12, 2011)

He is adorable! I have ordered the pattern, but when I clicked on yarn paradise to purchase yarn, I discovered it is sold out. Supposedly, they will notify me when it is again available. Do you know of any other companies that sell the LONG eyelash yarn?

Mixty Maxty


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> That is one cute puppy, you did a great job designing the pattern.


Ditto!


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> rubyredz said:
> 
> 
> > I had to order more yarn, now I have to make another for my Mom
> ...


Did not finish it yet, I am on my second hind leg, cant wait to get it together. My Mom's Birthday is Tuesday and she thinks this puppy is for my friend but I am going to surprise her and make it a birthday gift. I will post a picture when it is done.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

rubyredz said:


> Rainebo said:
> 
> 
> > rubyredz said:
> ...


Excited to see the picture! I have the yarn, but haven't started.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

MIXTYMAXTY said:


> He is adorable! I have ordered the pattern, but when I clicked on yarn paradise to purchase yarn, I discovered it is sold out. Supposedly, they will notify me when it is again available. Do you know of any other companies that sell the LONG eyelash yarn?
> 
> Mixty Maxty


Thank you, Mixty Maxty, for purchasing my pattern! I'm so sorry that the yarn is sold out at the moment. I'm not surprised, though, since I sold so many of my Westie Puppy patterns, and everyone's trying to purchase the yarn. That's the only place I know that carries the LONG eyelash yarn.

I looked on yarn paradise: http://www.yarn-paradise.com/long-eyelash-white and there is another SKU#: fnt2-13268 LONG white eyelash yarn. I think this is still available.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

rubyredz said:


> Rainebo said:
> 
> 
> > rubyredz said:
> ...


How wonderful!! I can't wait to see your pic!


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

He is fabulous! All I can think as I look at him is that you are like a sculptor in yarn!! Kudos to you.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

shelty lover said:


> He is fabulous! All I can think as I look at him is that you are like a sculptor in yarn!! Kudos to you.


What a lovely compliment! Thank you so much! How kind of you!


----------



## MIXTYMAXTY (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I checked carefully, and it looks the same , so I have ordered it. I have never purchased from this company - postage is higher than the purchase price. And, of course, I found a few other yarns I could not live without!!!! It will be a fun project, I am sure. I'm happy you have found such success with your patterns. I printed mine out, and it looks very clear. Now, to wait for the yarn, and then I need to finish a couple of other things before I can start my puppy. Wonder what my Westie will think of it????

Nancy


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

MIXTYMAXTY said:


> Thanks for the information. I checked carefully, and it looks the same , so I have ordered it. I have never purchased from this company - postage is higher than the purchase price. And, of course, I found a few other yarns I could not live without!!!! It will be a fun project, I am sure. I'm happy you have found such success with your patterns. I printed mine out, and it looks very clear. Now, to wait for the yarn, and then I need to finish a couple of other things before I can start my puppy. Wonder what my Westie will think of it????
> 
> Nancy


I'm glad you were able to get the yarn. Yes, the postage is high because it comes from Turkey, but since the yarn is inexpensive, it evens out. And it comes pretty quickly. Ice eyelash yarn is the nicest yarn I have used yet. I've been told from others that the pattern is very clear, as well, but if you have any questions while making your Westie, please contact me at the email address at the bottom of my pattern. Have fun!


----------



## MIXTYMAXTY (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks - I am anxious to get started. I do appreciate your willingness to help if needed. I also hope the yarn I'm getting is the right kind.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

He's perfect!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

alcameron said:


> He's perfect!


Thanks! He does look like your puppy in your avatar!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > He's perfect!
> ...


That's Lucy, my third Westie. Before her were Abby and Wendy.


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

all the parts are finished and stuffed, now I have to try to make it look like a Westie. I am a little apprehensive. all the measurements are correct so we shall see. Wish me luck


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Darling. He almost looks real!


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

I've sewn the dog together and she is cute, even though she looks a bit like a bear, my second should be better.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

I think he's gorgeous!! Maybe a collar and tag will give him that finishing touch.



rubyredz said:


> I've sewn the dog together and she is cute, even though she looks a bit like a bear, my second should be better.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

rubyredz said:


> I've sewn the dog together and she is cute, even though she looks a bit like a bear, my second should be better.


Oh-h-h-h, my! He's WONDERFUL, Rubyredz! Look at that sweet face! Don't you just want to grab and hug him? You did a fantastic job of knitting and putting him together!
I don't think so, but if you think he looks a bit like a bear, moving the ears a bit closer together, on the top of the head always does the trick. The yarn is lovely and long and I had to trim quite a bit away from inside the ears to see the pink on mine. 
Thanks so much for posting a pic! Love him! Glad you want to make another!


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

I am waiting to see all the Westies posted with pics!!

please and thank you ladies.....

on my jenny-to-do-list especially since my Snuggles has left us after 16 wonderful years


----------



## dogsfriend (May 15, 2013)

What a cute little doggy ! I Would like to cuddle him !


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> Oh-h-h-h, my! He's WONDERFUL, Rubyredz! Look at that sweet face! Don't you just want to grab and hug him? You did a fantastic job of knitting and putting him together!
> I don't think so, but if you think he looks a bit like a bear, moving the ears a bit closer together, on the top of the head always does the trick. The yarn is lovely and long and I had to trim quite a bit away from inside the ears to see the pink on mine.
> Thanks so much for posting a pic! Love him! Glad you want to make another!


I saw a picture of my friends westie with longer hair and she looked just like the pup I made, awesome.


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

Would you mind sharing what brand of eyelash yarn you used?


----------



## dogsfriend (May 15, 2013)

He's so cute and adorable ! You really did a wonderful work ! Congrats !


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

CCNana said:


> Would you mind sharing what brand of eyelash yarn you used?


I finished the second Westie but I no longer have the wrapper from the skeins of yarn. Sorry. If I find one I will let you know


----------



## CCNana (Mar 22, 2013)

rubyredz said:


> I finished the second Westie but I no longer have the wrapper from the skeins of yarn. Sorry. If I find one I will let you know


Thank you!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so cute


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

CCNana said:


> Would you mind sharing what brand of eyelash yarn you used?


I used ICE long eyelash yarn that I purchased online from Yarn Paradise.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

dogsfriend said:


> He's so cute and adorable ! You really did a wonderful work ! Congrats !


Thanks so much for your kind words.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

SouthernGirl said:


> so cute


Thanks, Grace! Surprised to see this thread come back up. I put this up a long time ago.


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> I used ICE long eyelash yarn that I purchased online from Yarn Paradise.


yep that was the yarn I used also Thanks for posting


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

here is the second pup


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

rubyredz said:


> here is the second pup


WOW! Your westie is amazing! Just LOVE your westie! I can't believe you made two of them! So well done! I'm glad you posted a pic so I could see! Thank you!!


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks so much for the kind words. I finished the head, attached it to the body, added the ears and saw one of the eyes was in the wrong spot. I was pulling on the eye and the yarn thinking I could stretch it to look better and the eye fell off, had to take it apart and re-attach the eye


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

rubyredz said:


> Thanks so much for the kind words. I finished the head, attached it to the body, added the ears and saw one of the eyes was in the wrong spot. I was pulling on the eye and the yarn thinking I could stretch it to look better and the eye fell off, had to take it apart and re-attach the eye


Oh, dear! Those eyes could be a real challenge to get off when they're in the wrong spot!  I always put a little stuffing around the stem before pushing on the washer, so it's good and tight and secure. So if I had put the eye in the wrong spot, I'm in for a fight! In an attempt to remove the washer from the eye stem, I've been known to attack with screw driver and pliers! With the smaller eyes, I'm sometimes successful, but those larger eyes/washers beat me every time!!! :roll:


----------

